# Fisker Karma Surpasses 2025 Fuel Economy Goal



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

Too bad they are having financial problems, which will make it difficult for them to survive until 2025.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Too bad they can barely meet the requirement. It would have been better karma if they didn't even make it. A typical EV is around 100-150 MPGe.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Jesus, our stock Yaris will do 44 mpg, and its not even a hybrid.


----------

